# Ear-Artefakt benimmt sich unterschiedlich auf 2 verschiedenen Servern



## Wiplash4 (12. Apr 2021)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert meine kleine Applikation in -was.ear Format auf 3 Servern, aber nicht auf 2 anderen. Es geht um PDFBox; Die Checkboxen funktionieren anders bei den 2 Servern.
Ich kann mir das nicht erklaeren, habe aber die Befuerchtung, dass es mit den dependencies und den Libraries im Classpath zu tun hat.

Ich habe nun folgendes vor: Ich will auf die Server und nachschauen, auf welche Dependencies und libraries die Artefakte zugreifen. Vielleicht steht den 2 Servern ja andere Libraries zu Verfuegung.

Wenn jemand eine andere Antwort hat, warum die 2 Server nicht das gleiche machen wie die 3 anderen Server, dann immer her damit.


----------



## mrBrown (12. Apr 2021)

In grob absteigender Wahrscheinlichkeit:

ist es die selbe Jar oder sind das vielleicht zwei völlig unterschiedliche Builds? Im Zweifel hash erstellen lassen und den vergleichen
ist's der selbe Application-Server? Wenn das zwei unterschiedliche sind, dürfte das die Ursache sein
sind beide Server auf dem gleichen Stand? Sind zB in einem irgendwelche zusätzlichen Libs installiert?
wird die gleiche JVM genutzt, nicht nur Major- sondern auch Minor-Version
sind die gleichen Libs im System installiert?


----------



## Wiplash4 (12. Apr 2021)

Es gibt verschiedene Websphere-Versionen.
Bei den 3 funktionierenden Servern arbeiten WAS 8.5.5.13, 8.5.5.17, 8.5.5.18. Auf den 2 nicht funktionierenden arbeiten 8.5.5.16.

Die Builds sind definitiv die gleichen. Habe sogar das Artifakt runtergeladen und auf den anderen Server installiert. Da hat es dann wieder funktioniert.

Wie oben beschrieben, wie kann ich erkennen, auf welche Libs ein Build zugreift? Ich vermute, dass die Libs bei den Servern unterschiedlich sind.


----------

